# matts...



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi
Once again I'm writing 'cause I need your help...
My little Sagirah has matts all over her body, specially underneath her legs... I've read the other topics 'bout this matter, and you always recommend some special conditioners, like Johnson & Johnson No More Tangles.... BUT, I live in Chile, and I can not find that kind of product here, and can't order it on the internet also (guaranty issues, sites like Amazon don't send these kind of products to my country)... so, my question is: do you have another solution to the problem? do you think any other conditioner will help me to resolve the problem?

THANKSSSSSSS


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Why don't you list some products you do have access to (dog and human)...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you have a good quality conditioner in Chile - something that you might use to get tangles out of your own hair or a child's hair? I might use that and see if it works (pantene pro-v or herbal essense products are other things people have used - do you have those there?). Also, contact a local groomer and see what they suggest.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

@JMM: I will go to some stores and I will post a more detailed list... Some productos that I remembre now:
- to dogs: Dragpharma 's Suavipet. ( http://www.dragpharma.cl/veterinaria/fichas.php?index=2242 ) I bought it a couple of months ago but I don't like it because leaves the hair sitcky (it is a non-rinse lotion) and when I brush her hair after applying it, the comb has something sticky on it... (sorry for my bad english)
- to humans (brands) Elvive (L'oreal), Garnier, Pantene Pro-V, Sedal, LeSancy, Johnson & Johnson (but not no more tangles, here we have no more tears)...mmm, what elseee... Dove, Head & SHoulders, TRESemme, Kerastase, VO5... and don't remember the other ones... I use for my hair Elvive Nutrigloss... 

@Humter's Mom: I used a long time ago Pantene ProV, but it gave me dandruff :S ... so I switch to Elvive.... and yes, we have Herbal Essense here... thanks for the tip.... I've asked to the groomer and he told me that it is easier to shave her... and I don't want to... specially because the weather is so crazy here these days, yesterday we had a beautiful sunny day (like 28ºC) and right now it's raining, so I'm afraid if I shave her she might get sick or something (she is ssooooooo delicate) and also: I think she would look horrible all shaved, don't you think?

THANKSSS


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

First, I would try using one of the conditioners you have available in your country to try and get the mats out. If that doesn't work well, I would just have her shaved down. I know it's hard to do, as they don't look as cute, but you don't want to stress your baby out too much either trying to get the mats out. After shaving, in a couple of weeks, it starts to grow out and doesn't look so bad.  Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like tresemme...deep cleaning shampoo and the silky/smooth conditioner. Dove go fresh in the yellow bottle some people like. Pantene I've used off and on for years. You might try a little straight conditioner on the mats, get them out, then bathe.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

thank you all for your advices... I will try to get the matts out during the weekend, I do not have so much time during the week (and that will probably take me a couple of hours)...

@LJSquishy: yes... I will try to get the matts out, but if it doesn't work of course I will have to shave her... You're right, I don't want to stress her out too much... but as I said, the wheather here is changing a lot between one day and the next one, so I wouldn't like to get her sick, she is really delicate, if the temperature decreases she starts to sneeze inmediatly, so it is very likely that she will get a cold if I shave her... anyways, thanks for the advice!!

THANK YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Gabby @ Sep 21 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832529


> thank you all for your advices... I will try to get the matts out during the weekend, I do not have so much time during the week (and that will probably take me a couple of hours)...
> 
> @LJSquishy: yes... I will try to get the matts out, but if it doesn't work of course I will have to shave her... You're right, I don't want to stress her out too much... but as I said, the wheather here is changing a lot between one day and the next one, so I wouldn't like to get her sick, she is really delicate, if the temperature decreases she starts to sneeze inmediatly, so it is very likely that she will get a cold if I shave her... anyways, thanks for the advice!!
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS!!![/B]


I would start working on loosening them up before the weekend. Even if you do just a bit at a time during the week, the longer they go, the tighter they get and the more of a problem you have. 

You want to use a conditioning spray (like the ones suggested) and just try to pull the matts apart. Work from the outside in and go slowly if you are trying to preserve hair.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've used corn starch on Annie before - just rub some into the dry matt really well and go at it very gently strand by strand with the end tooth of a comb. Took a while, but it really worked. It also helps that Annie is very patient with me when grooming her. Good luck!

Linda


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie rarely mats and his hair is not long, but when he does, and if it's in an inconspicious place--most of the time armpits or right behind the ears, I use a pair of thinning shears if I'm not getting anywhere with conditioner/combing. You have to be careful not to snip the skin so I use a comb to shield between the scissors and the skin.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I suggest shaving the belly and armpits on a regular basis to avoid matting in those areas. Makes grooming easier. Good luck, I think you have some suggestions for conditioner, so I won't add anything about that. Maybe a shorter haircut overall would make things easier.

It's frustrating, Jodi has a few matts now that I have to work on, near the 'bum' I didn't see them until they were bad (becuase of his shorter hair I did not brush him as much , which was a mistake).


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

OK, I will start today... The conditioner must be in spray right?? I think I missunderstood and I thought I should use the "cream conditioner" (no idea 'bout the word in english :brownbag: ) so I didn't want to get her wet 'cause the weather is crazy here and don't want to getr her sick (I got a really bad cold yesterday)... but with the spray there're no problems, so I will start in the afternoon when I get home....

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU AGAIN!!... You're really sweet guys!! :wub:


----------

